# Instant pot cheese cake ( Baby Shanks)



## flatbroke (Jan 8, 2020)

My wife received an instant pot for Christmas from one of our littlens.  She is my helper when I BBQ, she makes the sides, does some of the prep, and clean up etc.  Well since she has been pretty active in the BBQ ventures at our home I felt it appropriate to give her a BBQ thug Name.  She is now known as Baby Shanks. 

anyway,  I do not have the recipe but wanted to share what the cheese cake looked like.  It was pretty damn tasty too.  Baby Shanks done did it up right.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks really good Ambassador. It also sounds like a good partnership.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 8, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> My wife received an instant pot for Christmas from one of our littlens.  She is my helper when I BBQ, she makes the sides, does some of the prep, and clean up etc.  Well since she has been pretty active in the BBQ ventures at our home I felt it appropriate to give her a BBQ thug Name.  She is now known as Baby Shanks.
> 
> anyway,  I do not have the recipe but wanted to share what the cheese cake looked like.  It was pretty damn tasty too.  Baby Shanks done did it up right.
> 
> ...


Holy Smokes that looks wonderful. Great job!!


----------



## xray (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks really good, I’ll have to show my wife since we got an IP for Christmas  and she’s afraid to use it....but she also loves to make cheesecake.

I was gonna ask how the heck you get the cheesecake in and out of it...ended up googling it.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jan 8, 2020)

That looks absolutely amazing. Kudos to your bride. I also have an IP but have only made a few things in it so far.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 8, 2020)

Oh. My. God! Can you please share that recipe? That looks incredible!


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 8, 2020)

I will try and get it.  she said it was Cheese cake recipe #17.  hope to get a link later


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 8, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good Ambassador. It also sounds like a good partnership.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank you


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 8, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Holy Smokes that looks wonderful. Great job!!


Thank you


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 8, 2020)

xray said:


> Looks really good, I’ll have to show my wife since we got an IP for Christmas  and she’s afraid to use it....but she also loves to make cheesecake.
> 
> I was gonna ask how the heck you get the cheesecake in and out of it...ended up googling it.


Thank you.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 8, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Oh. My. God! Can you please share that recipe? That looks incredible!


Thank you.  I am trying to get the link to the recipe.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 8, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Thank you.  I am trying to get the link to the recipe.



Thanks. I googled and found some recipes. But I'd rather go with one from someone who did this.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 8, 2020)

Instant Pot New York Cheesecake #17 | Tested by Amy + Jacky
					

Pamper yourself & impress your guests with your choice of smooth & creamy or rich & dense pressure cooker cheesecake with crisp crust.




					www.pressurecookrecipes.com


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 8, 2020)

__


----------



## gary s (Jan 8, 2020)

Man , That really looks good, My wife got an Instant Pot for Christmas too

Like

Gary


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 8, 2020)

That Pinterest pin is what she used. I don’t have Pinterest. She used the dense version


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 8, 2020)

Folks that cheese Cake is the Real deal. Omg it is sooooo goood.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks fantastic , and I know it is . My daughter makes this for me alot , and it's some of the best cheese cake I've had . 
Nice work FB . Love the instant pot .


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 8, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Looks fantastic , and I know it is . My daughter makes this for me alot , and it's some of the best cheese cake I've had .
> Nice work FB . Love the instant pot .


Thanks bud


----------



## Steve H (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks for posting. This recipe is slightly different from the couple I saw. This is on my near future cook.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks really good.  I have had my Instapot for over a year and only used it a couple of times.  Seeing that makes me think I should use it some more.


----------



## Danno44 (Jan 8, 2020)

I can attest that the IP makes great cheesecake. I make that same one (#17) frequently and folks are always amazed it was made in an IP.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 8, 2020)

Strong work Baby Shanks and thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 8, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Strong work Baby Shanks and thanks for sharing the recipe.


Peachey, my man, Thanks


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 8, 2020)

Bookmarked, thank you. 
Looks fantastic. Got the wife on this one, she is cheese cake nut.


----------



## MinddalabiJamie (Jan 14, 2020)

Yammy!! I know a really good one recipe! My babys like a lot!
Blueberry vegan mug cake 
Ingredients:
⅓ cup Blueberry
5-7 soaked overnight Almond nuts
DRY INGREDIENTS
4 tbsp Whole-wheat flour
2 tbsp Sugar
1 pinch Salt
½ tsp Baking powder
WET INGREDIENTS
8 tbsp Almond Milk
1 tbsp Extra Virgin Olive Oil
½ tsp Vanilla extract
Delicious!!)


----------

